# Parker TV Commercial



## DavidCC (Mar 28, 2005)

Once upon a time I saw a TV comercial featuring MR. Parker and his Pasadena school.  I've searched the boards and cannot find a link to it, can anyone help me out?

Thanks!

David


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 29, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Once upon a time I saw a TV comercial featuring MR. Parker and his Pasadena school. I've searched the boards and cannot find a link to it, can anyone help me out?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> David


 
  here ya go..... scroll down to "Kenpo Clips" ... download # 9 

http://www.satansbarber.co.uk/kenpoprinciples.htm

 :asian:


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 29, 2005)

Excellent! thanks!

Here is a fun video my instructor and one of our black-belt students put together for his cinematography class. No edits, it had to be shot sequentially...

www.kempokarate.com/techniques/s3leefight.cfm


----------

